# Just Bow-Tiful!



## DevinGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey Specktra Lovelies...I've started making hair bows/accessories.  Take a peek, & tell me what you think!  =)

I've also recently made these:


----------



## widdershins (Jun 25, 2010)

So CUTE! I love the circular ones with the stars.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 27, 2010)

these are really cute!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 1, 2010)

Tooo cute! So festive for 4th of July. My grandmother use to make zippy bows for me.... I have _the best_ grandma!

Edit: Though my grandmother didn't make me any like the ones in the last pic... those are really creative and fun!


----------

